# he has to go



## saint1185 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a 7 to 8 month old pittbull my landlord came and said he has to go asap I called all the shelters up but no space if anyone is interested I can't put pic up of him because I don't have a computer im on a phone tried to but didn't work im pissed I wanted to keep him but she said he has to go or I do I live in new castle pa locale pick up only thank you all


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow....another one to add to the "unwanted". That's to bad. Male/female? Up to date on shots? Temperament? Color? And why can't you just take him to a local shelter in your area? Full? If they euthanize animals after so many days then they should have room. Unless you are contacting no-kill shelters I can't see a reason why they won't take him. I hope he doesn't end up in the wrong hands if you find someone to take him where you live.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Heck id find a new place to live... there's gotta be some place who will let you have your dog. And why would you want to keep giving monthly rent to somebody who doesn't like your breed anyhow? Idk about you but id try any other option before id ever get rid of my babies...


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Why did your landlord all of the sudden have a problem with him? Or did you get him or move in while having him without the land lord knowing?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Heck id find a new place to live... there's gotta be some place who will let you have your dog. And why would you want to keep giving monthly rent to somebody who doesn't like your breed anyhow? Idk about you but id try any other option before id ever get rid of my babies...


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Crap...you're way out there past Pittsburgh. I was gonna suggest contacting a kennel I used to volunteer at for years. I'm most certain they would take him, but they're around the Philly area. And they're a no-kill shelter.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you drive if people find somewhere you can take him? if so how far is your limit?


----------



## saint1185 (Apr 27, 2011)

When I moved in I didn't have any dogs I was dog sitting for a friend who is in the army and know she doesn't want the dog and my dog I got from my sister inlaw that was moving my landlord knew about the one dog but when I got the one from my sister inlaw she was upset because of the damage they did to the house im going to talk to her again see if I can talk her out of it he is a good dog well see hope it works if not I don't know what im going to do


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pay damage deposits and crate them when you arent there so they cant damage the house, if its being damaged Id be mad to and would tell them they have to go , need to respect her property and do whatever you can to keep it nice, fix what they damage replace carpets if needed ect.


----------



## mr.jason24 (May 23, 2011)

:goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> pay damage deposits and crate them when you arent there so they cant damage the house, if its being damaged Id be mad to and would tell them they have to go , need to respect her property and do whatever you can to keep it nice, fix what they damage replace carpets if needed ect.


Well said....... :goodpost:


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had to pay another deposit and sign a disclaimer saying I would be responsible for any damages caused by the dogs. When I got my pups because I wanted to keep them inside while I was gone


----------



## saint1185 (Apr 27, 2011)

True you guys are right see the thing that really pisses me off is that the pitbull wasn't like that till he saw the other dog acting up im going to see what I can do


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

saint1185 said:


> True you guys are right see the thing that really pisses me off is that the pitbull wasn't like that till he saw the other dog acting up im going to see what I can do


I agree w/ Angelbaby. Try out her advice & kennel your dogs, if not to keep the damage down but for their safety as well. Lord knows what they could be swallowing.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am closing this thread. Please post your dog's picture, stats, and shot info in our Adopt-A-Bull's section for redog to approve. Thank you!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thread Moved to adoption section. As lauren stated please post pictures of the dog, age, shot info ect ect. 

Thanks,

Sadie


----------

